# Soil test first time



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey y'all. I'm about to go drop off my sample at the post office to send off to Waypoint. My question is is this a okay time of the year to get soil tested? I saw somewhere that soil should be tested in early spring or fall. Is that true?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Jameshtx the thought behind that theory is that you are checking the soil fertility prior to growing season and into post-growing season. This is to augment the growing season into the dormancy stage of you are a warm season turf owner. However, it does not hurt to get a test when ever you feel like it just to get a fundamental understanding of where your soil is at. So don't fret it's your first soil test, it really doesn't matter when you look under the rug, so to speak.

When you get your results you can start planning for the fall and spring applications right away!

I'm sure other SMEs will chime in on this one.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

What should be the first thing I do once I get the results back? Is there some kind of spreadsheet tool to help calculate which fertilizer or products to use?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Jameshtx said:


> What should be the first thing I do once I get the results back? Is there some kind of spreadsheet tool to help calculate which fertilizer or products to use?


Waypoint will have recommendations on the report. So don't fret. First get the results and then plan from there. Also, you could post your results on here and get plenty of advice from the community on here. Post your results on the soil fertility thread and you will get plenty of good advice.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Just got my results but don't know what its telling me. The soil test ratings is self explanatory but not sure about the rest.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is telling you that you have nothing to do. Use nitrogen and enjoy the mow.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

SWEET!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Jameshtx said:


> Just got my results but don't know what its telling me. The soil test ratings is self explanatory but not sure about the rest.


That's some pretty good results! Almost text book what we are all looking for! PH is great!!! If you do throw down any fert before the end of Fall be sure to avoid any with phos
Not that it would matter but your soil is topped off!

Good stuff brother!


----------

